# Price List



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

I am looking for an industry standard price list. Does anyone know where I could find info like this. I am new and need help with pricing preservation work. 
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

JuicyJ said:


> I am looking for an industry standard price list. Does anyone know where I could find info like this. I am new and need help with pricing preservation work.
> Thanks


K-Mart.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

If you are working for one of the nationals, the pricing for individual tasks should be available on the national's website.

If you're not working for a national, then the max allowables are readily available on the internet from the FHA/HUD website. (or Fannie Mae) Conventional type properties are more difficult if you aren't working for a national. It's just whatever the individual bank is willing to pay.


@davitk - K-Mart? pfft. Go easy on the noobs. They have a bleak future, if any at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

Actually, I was serious. Lots of good stuff at K-Mart.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I wouldn't know, when K-mart closed up in our area and went to being Sears Essentials they didn't have anything. Now that they have switched back to K-mart, I haven't been in one.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

JuicyJ said:


> I am looking for an industry standard price list. Does anyone know where I could find info like this. I am new and need help with pricing preservation work.
> Thanks




HUD rate is where most of the nationals start.
And negotiate down from there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

davitk said:


> Actually, I was serious. Lots of good stuff at K-Mart.


K-Mart is still around?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 17, 2012)

JuicyJ said:


> I am looking for an industry standard price list. Does anyone know where I could find info like this. I am new and need help with pricing preservation work.
> Thanks


Maybe someone over at www.PreservationTalk.com could help you out JJ. :thumbsup:


----------

